# Typical Uber BS



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

I get a text from Uber eats that said I'm one of the top rated couriers so this weekend i qualify for up to 2.5x. That's great except they took away the guarantee $$/hour promotion which is the only way to make any money doing eats. Then when i look at the map not only is the boost area so small, the 2.5x boost is only from 12-3am. Typical uber shyte. Just keep screwing the drivers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

They are shady. The highest boost they ever do in my area (Baltimore) is 1.2x. Yet I still do it because Postmates hasnt been busy enough for me and Uber is always pretty busy in my area. Im starting Doordash on Sunday, really hoping its decent though Im not counting on it


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> They are shady. The highest boost they ever do in my area (Baltimore) is 1.2x. Yet I still do it because Postmates hasnt been busy enough for me and Uber is always pretty busy in my area. Im starting Doordash on Sunday, really hoping its decent though Im not counting on it


When did Doordash become available in Baltimore?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry I signed up for DD in DC. I live between Baltimore and D.C.


----------



## Gregmo (Feb 19, 2017)

I signed up for Uber Eats in Houston and worked a regular schedule in the outskirts of houston,back then the incentive was the hourly guarantee. i worked the same hours in the same area 6 days a week and made with the guarantee a net of $10 an hour. Then Uber eats changed the incentive and offered 1.1 to 1.6 in designated areas at certain times of the day.The higher incentives were intown and the lower ones were in the outskirts.i no longer could work in the same area and make $10 an hour on the new incentives in the outskirts so i had to work closer to downtown. i knew i could make more closer to town but the wear and tear on your car is rediculious with all the potholes intown.But i found a good starting spot and was amking even more than before at about $12 an hour so i could not complain too much. It was working steady then the week of valentines day everything changed. i had a great shift on valentines day but after that it was all downhill. They took the incentive away from me,But too top it off they also started giving me less trip request i went from makeing $100 to $130 a shift (11am-9pm) to $95 on wed,$65 on thursday,$55 friday,$60 on saturday and on sunday i quit on a half day because it was stupid at $30. They not only had taken away the incentive from me but they were giving me less trips. They said a few things that i found were probably not true and misleading.* 1*-That they do not control who gets trip request-answer- true they may not control the system but the sytem gives priority to folks that have the incentive i took only 6 trips in 10 hours on a saturday. *2*- They said that that the driver closest to the restaurant gets request first-answer- soooo not true i sat at the front door of a busy restaurant and talked to the management that told me that they had 5 orders working for uber eats that had just come in but were not assigned to drivers yet. I was the only driver in the lot, I got ZERO of those 5 trip request Zero!
I was told that incentives were rotated and not everyone would get them. Well i talked to all five of the drivers that picked up those orders and all of them had the incentive.why not give the incentive to everyone? I lost over $300 dollars for the week because of this. I think Ubereats needs to take heed as this one of probably many reasons they lose drivers and some good drivers at that. sad sad sad.


----------

